# HELP ME PLEASE! (IBS)



## stephen carlotti (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi my name is stephen I am 18 and I am suffering from IBS. Ever since I was about 13-14 it happened, I would have anxiety issues but I grew out of it. Now I have had IBS for about 3 years and its ruining my life! I have an amazing girlfriend and I want to take her out to eat and go away with her but I can't. If our friends ask us to go out I would push myself because I don't want her not going out with our friends because of me. I am so sick of having pains in my stomach and being constipated or having diarrhea. I want to live a normal life already! EVERY TIME I want to go out it automatically triggers and I am always focused on my stomach. This is my main problem n a few months she has her prom! and I need some kind of help advice something to make it through that!!!! I MUST go and I just want to have fun and have no worries! IBS is the worst and someone please help me!


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok, how about two quick solutions: Peppermint Altoids & Immodium. Why? Peppermint Altoids has peppermint which is good for the gut, also it's got gelatin and this seems to help my gut out. For me they have a calming effect with their minty coolness. Immodium is anti-diarrhea medication, it's avaible easily off store shelves in the pharmacy section. Best way to use it is if you wake-up and have diarrhea in the morning you can take a pill. This can really make a difference and perhaps get your gut on track for the day. Don't take it if you're constipated or else it'll make it worse. If you feel constipated in the morning and then your system later in the day decides to flush itself out later, then maybe take an Immodium.Some habits you can try changing. If you want to go out with your girlfriend, see if take-out is okay. Then maybe you can take what you get to a park near your house or back to your home. At least you are getting out a bit and you're not "trapped" at a restaurant when eating. You also don't have to eat what everyone else is eating, though it sucks if you can't have cheesburgers or pizza like everyone else, but maybe look for something on the menu that's lite or if you're able to get take-out, don't get yourself something, but bring something "safe"(if you've found any safe foods) along instead.Next you probably want to look more into long-term stuff. Check Heather's book out Eating For IBS The First Year: IBS .Also check out the hypnotherapy program: - your mind is young, possibly impressionable







still, I think you might have good luck with the hypnotherapy program. You can get the program as MP3s even. I personally have not purchased them, so can't comment on their effectiveness.Browse around this forum and maybe you'll find what works for other people and you can try those ideas out as well.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Stephen and welcome - what you describe is the mind-gut connection that is such a big part of IBS - take a look at the links below for some info, but hypnotherapy is what finally helped me - I was almost housebound before doing it - you can get the program mentioned above and do it in the comfort of your own home - it has helped lots of people on this BB. If you have questions, let me know - happy to help.







All the best to you and know that there is hope!


----------

